# Native 4K passthrough graphics card?



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone know if there is already 4k pass-through graphic cards for PC available on the market?
And, any word on a manufacturer for 4k Blu-Ray drives (PC)?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe the answer to both of your questions is no at the moment. I would think they'd be coming soon though. :dontknow:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

mechman said:


> I believe the answer to both of your questions is no at the moment. I would think they'd be coming soon though. :dontknow:


Thanks Mech. That's what I figured. Don't want to build my htpc until the components for 4k are available.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I think that the new Geforce GTX 960 has all you need for 200$ USD it's a bargain. In fact it shoud do better than the 970 and 980 with 4K. Read about it. It was released 2 day ago.


----------

